# South Wales Meet now 9th September 2007



## Glossmax

All set for this date at Pistop's
Maps/directions to follow

I'll leave the other thread for general ideas etc. In this thread can we get an idea of who is coming on the 2nd, what they want to see or try etc on the day so hopefully someone else coming can help out.

I will bring my Festool 150e along for people to try and could someone bring along a PC backing plate (3.5" if possible) for me to look at.


----------



## Scud

Im up for that date Pug as long as im not working..... will bring the backing plate for you too.


----------



## Glossmax

Cheers Scud.


----------



## crm

Ah, dammit shame - I'm on my honeymoon then, back some days afterwards... but hope it goes great - I'll be defo up for the next sw meet 

pics pics pics!!!


----------



## Smudge

I'll be there, I will bring most of what i got in my Type R!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caprimanuk

Would it be ok to come to this ?

Maybe someone could detail ours and give me an idea how to do it ?


----------



## Glossmax

Now what's Capriman doing in a brick!
Of course your welcome.


----------



## caprimanuk

Thats our baby ! !


----------



## W3LSH

I was up for coming to this, but the 2nd is the main show day of Edition38 VAG show, so i'll have to give it a miss this time round...


----------



## Glossmax

^^^
Never mind next time maybe. 
There's a big VW show on today and tomorrow near Cardiff if anyones interested


----------



## W3LSH

Pug_101 said:


> ^^^
> Never mind next time maybe.
> There's a big VW show on today and tomorrow near Cardiff if anyones interested


hadn't seen this post before hand - but i was there today


----------



## Glossmax

Any good?


----------



## Guest

Im up for comming. Problem is, is getting there. Is there anyone passing through or near that wouldnt mind giving me a lift?


----------



## giarc

If I can make it I'll give you one, I'm coming from newport way.


----------



## Dave KG

Barring major catastrophies, I'll be along for this... Any ideas from folks for what they'd like me to bring a long for any demos if they want, let me know. :thumb:


----------



## Roman

Any more details of where this going to be held?


----------



## Paulm31

damn damn. its the same day as trax


----------



## Scud

To start the ball rolling with how many......
1. Scud
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10...................

Makitaaaaaaaaaaaaa please Dave .


----------



## Dave KG

1. Scud
2. Dave KG
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10...................



Scud said:


> To start the ball rolling with how many......
> 
> Makitaaaaaaaaaaaaa please Dave .


Sure thing.


----------



## Glossmax

1. Scud
2. Dave KG
3. Pug_101
4
5
6
7
8
9
10...................


----------



## Glossmax

Makitaaaaaaaaaaaa :lol: 
Yet would be good to try this out Dave :thumb: 

Must say Dave your a gent to come down and support us. Gold star to you sir.


----------



## Dave KG

Hi guys, really sorry to have to say this but I've beenscheduled into a conference in Nottingham which finishes on the saturday before this meet - which would be fine but owing to it being university organised, I have to travel by train which means commuting by train home on late saturday so I'm going to have to withdraw from this meet as I'll never be able to drive down on the Sunday in time.   

I'm really sorry guys, and I hate withdrawing from something I said I was going to attend... I do hope to attend the next SW Wales meet though, as I was particularly looking forward to commuting down for this.  

Sorry folks.


----------



## wfenix

on hols from the 1st to the 11th but will defo come to the next meet hopefully you will have it at beginning of october and will bring to other fello detailers along also, sorry mate gutting to have missed this but will be at the next one.


----------



## Scud

This isnt looking to good Pug,so far theres Mmmmmmmmmmm......me and you....lol and thinking of it now i am on a block at the moment re-laying tracks at newport station which may run into this, is there anyway you can move the date Pug ? 

We wouldnt expect you to do that Dave,its one hell of a drive anyway m8.


----------



## Glossmax

I would like to know why people cannot come or feel they don't want to come before changing the date first Scud.
If you look at the number of views, there has been around 700 on the main thread and around half that number on this tread and only 2 people want to come  
The loss of Dave KG is sad, but there will still be plenty of detailing going on with tools/products to try and also plenty of talk with like minded people.
There is no budget for this meet or any other yet so it's only going to be as good as the effort people put into it. Top of that list has to be Iain from Pitstop to shutdown his place losing money just for us. Remember this is the first meet and therefore will shape what we do in the future so better to be in at the start.
I would have thought there would have been a lot more interest shown in this as Wales doesn't have much else to offer detailers.

This is the link to Pitstop's web page complete with location:
http://www.pitstopautomotive.co.uk/

Cheers


----------



## Glossmax

1. Scud
2. Pug_101
3. 
4
5
6
7
8
9
10..................


----------



## Guest

1. Scud
2. Pug_101
3.Bailes (As long as I can get a lift and my mums better)
4
5
6
7
8
9
10..................


----------



## PewteRS

I would have come if it was in Cardiff


----------



## Scud

Fair enough Pug.


----------



## Glossmax

Pew do you know anywhere willing to provide free covered premises with both water and power available in your area?
The meet will be moved around sometimes, but we will still need a venue to meet at.
Is Swansea really too far from you?
Would really like to see the RS. I bet it looks great all waxed up.


----------



## mikedov

I wasn’t 100% sure I could attend this but will now commit just so long as there is no real bad weather! If it’s wet then I’ll bring the Fabia, being black there are always marks appearing no matter how careful you are and I just haven’t had a lot of time to give it a good going over, if it’s guaranteed to be a bone dry day (  ) I’ll wheel the Leon out the garage for a run.


----------



## mikedov

1. Scud
2. Pug_101
3.Bailes (As long as I can get a lift and my mums better)
4. MikeDov
5
6
7
8
9
10..................


----------



## Glossmax

Ok all, we not getting a good responce for this and I've had very little feedback as to why. Some think the 9th would be a better date for this.
So If the date was changed to the following Sunday (9th Sept 2007) would more people be interested?
I need to know asap with this as it means having to reorganize with Pitstop.

Those that have already put there names down, thank you very much, could you also make the 9th?

There will be 4 valeting bays available on the day for DW members at Pitstop so if the weathers bad we will still be able to demo and work on cars etc. there is also a room for coffee etc so you don't have to be outside all the time. There is a McDonalds very close by as well.
To get there:
The easiest way for non Swansea members seems to be taking J47 off the M4 and following the A483 down to the McDonalds (mentioned above) and turning into the estate.
Google map:
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q=pitstop+swansea&ie=UTF8&ll=51.64785,-3.988037&spn=0.082655,0.164452&z=12&om=1

Cheers

p.s. Hopefully we will have some DoDo Wax samples to try out on the day.


----------



## mikedov

I can do whatever date you want on the weekend, no problem :thumb: 

I think the issue might be that there are show’s on over the weekend of the 2nd, with luck there will be a few more people free for this weekend. I hope that this is the case, it will be well worth getting a good turn out for this just to get the forum working over here in Wales.

Thanks Pug101 for sticking with this and organising it, I have tried to do the same on other forums and it gets quite soul destroying when you don’t get a lot of responses or help


----------



## Smudge

put me down please, i'll be there!!!!!!!


----------



## Glossmax

Looking promising for the 9th then.
Come on the rest of you :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Thats me off the list. My sisters birthday


----------



## Scud

Scud.


----------



## PewteRS

Pug_101 said:


> Pew do you know anywhere willing to provide free covered premises with both water and power available in your area?
> The meet will be moved around sometimes, but we will still need a venue to meet at.
> Is Swansea really too far from you?
> Would really like to see the RS. I bet it looks great all waxed up.


Not knocking the meeting place at all mate its just a 120 mile round trip turns from a couple of ours out into all day..........tbh its great when these meets are organised and there is a good turn out

As for a local venue i'll put my thinking cap on :thumb:

The RS is off the road until next year now mate coz the turbo needs a rebuild.........with a baby on the way and a new house the car is on the bottom of the pile atm.










As you can see the bodywork needs :buffer: so i am desperate for a few tips/demo with a PC coz i aint doing to good with it so if you fancy coming to Cwmbran to show me what i am doing wrong i'll push the cossie out of the garage for ya..........maybe a spin when its back on the road 

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Glossmax

I've only got a Festool Mark which in one mode works like the PC and I can get that to work. I'll be happy to help you out sometime.

Would you be interested in coming if there was someone else to share a lift with?


----------



## Guest

I think we might be somthing more central to be fair.


----------



## Glossmax

^^^
You wouldn't mean Bridgend by any chance  

As said before it is hoped that the meet can be moved around a bit, but we really need good places to host the meet. If anyone knows of somewhere near them let me know for future reference.

A number of people have show interest in the meets such as:
crm
caprimanuk
W3LSH
giarc
Roman
Paulm31
Slangwerks
Mattjonescardiff
Forbez
hmi1750
chrisba
RS Adam

But waiting to hear from any of them. If your in the list above can we get your views please. PM or email ([email protected]) if you want.

Cheers


----------



## jackbaps

Hey guys, sorry to interupt the thread but can someone PM W3LSH for me and ask him to contact me on [email protected]

Thanks a lot, and sorry again!

Jack


----------



## Glossmax

jackbaps said:


> Hey guys, sorry to interupt the thread but can someone PM W3LSH for me and ask him to contact me on [email protected]
> 
> Thanks a lot, and sorry again!
> 
> Jack


Done :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Exactley you got me in one  i will try my best to come but will have to pass it by the old man first.


----------



## wookey

really sorry to mess you guys around, but I can't make it now  

will definitely get to the next one though


----------



## W3LSH

sorry jack haven't been on here for a few days - email sent

i'm still up for this meet also


----------



## Roman

I am interested, but got some work to do on the car, so not sure if I can make the 2nd.

It is difficult for me to commit to any date, as it depends on how my wife is, as I would need to look after my little girl if she not too good.


----------



## hmi1750

I can't make that date, family need me back in London.


----------



## wfenix

like i said in an earlier thread pug am in majorca on the 1st and am out of country but will defo come to the next meet, am a supporter of this site and am always up for picking up tips and also passing on, i know two other detailers who will defo be at the next one with me also but the one is in the middle of building his new garage, and the other is on his hols, so will defo be at the next, i am sorry to miss this one.


----------



## Glossmax

Ok everyone thanks for replying. Just to confirm the meet will be held on 9/09/07.

Mods could you change the date to 9/09/07 in the title for the thread.

Cheers


----------



## Glossmax

For the 9th then:

1: Pug_101
2: Scud
3: Mikedov
4: W3LSH
5: Smudge
6: 
7:
8:
9:
10:


----------



## Smudge

PewteRS,

Im up in Pontypool m8, if you need any help with the car let me know. If you want to go to the meet you can jump in with me m8 :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: 

Smudge


----------



## PewteRS

Smudge said:


> PewteRS,
> 
> Im up in Pontypool m8, if you need any help with the car let me know. If you want to go to the meet you can jump in with me m8 :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> Smudge


Smudge your a star mate :thumb:

If you could pop down and have a look that would be awsome and if i could jump in with you (give you a few ££££ for juice ) i could be tempted to pop along to the meet.

Pm me your number (or i'll give you mine) to arrange something mate :thumb:


----------



## Paulm31

well i did actually have a free weekend for once! I still havent buffed my roof from it being flatted so if i dont do it before trax on sunday then theres a prime panel for people! To be honest the whole car has a few bits which im happy for people to try on

1: Pug_101
2: Scud
3: Mikedov
4: W3LSH
5: Smudge
6: paulm31
7:
8:
9:
10:


----------



## Brazo

1: Pug_101
2: Scud
3: Mikedov
4: W3LSH
5: Smudge
6: paulm31
7: Brazo
8:
9:
10:


----------



## mikedov

OMG we’ve one of the management coming!

Come on, I know there are more of us Welsh about on this forum who really should be attending!!!


----------



## Roman

What sort of time are we talking about on the 9th?


----------



## Scud

Brazo you are a diamond fella........Thank You, i've put some ideas to pug for the day so i will wait for him to reply.


----------



## Brazo

No probs guys

I will not be able to stay all day as have some cars to price up later that afternoon, but will be there a good 3 -4 hours :thumb:


----------



## Glossmax

Roman said:


> What sort of time are we talking about on the 9th?


I was thinking of a start time of around 10am?

Brazo  :thumb: what kind of time are you expecting to reach us by?


----------



## Roman

Roughly how long will the meet last?


----------



## Brazo

I'll be there for 10am!


----------



## Scud

Roman said:


> Roughly how long will the meet last?


Until you wanna leave i suppose


----------



## welsh-andy

hopefully do a more central one next time,like cardiff,newport,even neath. bit far for me this one


----------



## Scud

Come on guys theres got to be more than this surely...........

1: Pug_101
2: Scud
3: Mikedov
4: W3LSH
5: Smudge
6: paulm31
7: Brazo
8:
9:
10:


----------



## giarc

Im going to try an be there, I'm car shopping this week, so if I find something I'll do my best. Travelling from jct 23 though so traffic dependant on my arrival time!

Craig


----------



## mikedov

giarc said:


> Im going to try an be there, I'm car shopping this week, so if I find something I'll do my best. Travelling from jct 23 though so traffic dependant on my arrival time!
> 
> Craig


What you shopping for Gairc?

I thought you only just got the CTR.


----------



## SamVx

Do the S.Wales meets happen often? I'd love to come to one and hopefully pick up some tips, I think I've got the basics sorted now! Can't make the 9th though, going up to Donnington for the Renault World Series.


----------



## Glossmax

^^^ Hoping to one every month providing the interest is there.


----------



## Glossmax

Scud said:


> Come on guys theres got to be more than this surely...........
> 
> 1: Pug_101
> 2: Scud
> 3: Mikedov
> 4: W3LSH
> 5: Smudge
> 6: paulm31
> 7: Brazo
> 8:
> 9:
> 10:


There are 3 maybes and I think Peter is coming as well.


----------



## wookey

should be able to make this one - pc delivered today and aslo got a few goodies on the way too!

1: Pug_101
2: Scud
3: Mikedov
4: W3LSH
5: Smudge
6: paulm31
7: Brazo
8: RS Adam
9:
10:


----------



## Roman

I am sorry, but I can't make this one. Hope to make the next one.


----------



## Glossmax

1: Pug_101
2: Scud
3: Mikedov
4: W3LSH
5: Smudge
6: paulm31
7: Brazo
8: RS Adam
9: Peter Richards
10:


----------



## giarc

mikedov said:


> What you shopping for Gairc?
> 
> I thought you only just got the CTR.


Just bought a Leon 150 FR today! Will try my best, but will confirm later. :thumb:


----------



## mikedov

giarc said:


> Just bought a Leon 150 FR today! Will try my best, but will confirm later. :thumb:


Welcome to the Leon owners club :thumb:


----------



## paulhdi

1: Pug_101
2: Scud
3: Mikedov
4: W3LSH
5: Smudge
6: paulm31
7: Brazo
8: RS Adam
9: Peter Richards
10aulhdi

I should be able to make it, hopefully.

Paul


----------



## Glossmax

Hi all it looks like we've finally got this meet sorted.
Start time is 10am until 4pm (maybe 6pm)
Thanks to the hospitality of Iain. The use of Pitstops 4 valeting bays (or are they going to be detailing bays Iain?) and car park area means we've got plenty of space and somewhere to do the demos in case of bad weather. There is a small room there as well if people just want to go somewhere and talk. There's a McDonalds very close by too if anyone wants it:

Pit Stop Automotive 
20 Cwmdu Business Centre 
Carmarthen Road
Cwmdu, Swansea
SA5 8JF

Map:
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&h...785,-3.988037&spn=0.082655,0.164452&z=12&om=1

The legionary Brazo will be with us demoing both Rotary and PC machines. I also believe he has a secret little tip for us which maybe the cure for Menzerna polish problems. This should be great with everyone (new or old hand) being able to gain from Brazo knowledge. Big thanks Brazo :thumb: 
We've also got some local talent in the form of Peter (complete with Van) and Scud (check out there details) who I am sure will be forward with their knowledge and opinions.
DoDo Juice have been very, very kind to us and sent along some samples of their waxes:










Obviously the top jar is Rainforest Rub and the bottom is Purple Haze, but what you might ask is the middle jar. Well it's very special sample of there very latest wax coming out next month and we're the very first to get a taster of it p to 13 YOD). Big thanks to DoDo for this and we will let you know what we think of it.

Now I'll be bringing a number of my favourite products along. I will also bring along a Superspray, Karcher foamer (with hose adaptor) and my AB foam lance (I believe we will also have a Gilmore on the day) so if you're not sure what foamer to get you soon will. I'll bring the Festool 150e along as well to see how it compares to the PC and Rotary.
My Alfa can be used for testing as well.

I would recommend anyone coming who wishes to work on their car bring some of their own kit such as mitts/buckets/mf cloths etc.
If anyone wants to try out products/tools please put your requests up here and hopefully someone can help.
Any donor test cars out there? We will be looking for relatively poor paintwork to show machining and something with really good paintwork to show off the Wax samples etc. Be warned gents this is at your own risk and don't expect a full detail. There will be a fee involved of a packet of Biscuits  .

All the best
:wave:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

my pw will be in the van paul , so any lances or foamers can be tried with that its a K 785


----------



## chrisba

Pug_101 said:


> Hi all it looks like we've finally got this meet sorted.
> Start time is 10am until 4pm (maybe 6pm)
> Thanks to the hospitality of Iain. The use of Pitstops 4 valeting bays (or are they going to be detailing bays Iain?) and car park area means we've got plenty of space and somewhere to do the demos in case of bad weather. There is a small room there as well if people just want to go somewhere and talk. There's a McDonalds very close by too if anyone wants it:
> 
> Pit Stop Automotive
> 20 Cwmdu Business Centre
> Carmarthen Road
> Cwmdu, Swansea
> SA5 8JF
> 
> Map:
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&h...785,-3.988037&spn=0.082655,0.164452&z=12&om=1
> 
> The legionary Brazo will be with us demoing both Rotary and PC machines. I also believe he has a secret little tip for us which maybe the cure for Menzerna polish problems. This should be great with everyone (new or old hand) being able to gain from Brazo knowledge. Big thanks Brazo :thumb:
> We've also got some local talent in the form of Peter (complete with Van) and Scud (check out there details) who I am sure will be forward with their knowledge and opinions.
> DoDo Juice have been very, very kind to us and sent along some samples of their waxes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously the top jar is Rainforest Rub and the bottom is Purple Haze, but what you might ask is the middle jar. Well it's very special sample of there very latest wax coming out next month and we're the very first to get a taster of it p to 13 YOD). Big thanks to DoDo for this and we will let you know what we think of it.
> 
> Now I'll be bringing a number of my favourite products along. I will also bring along a Superspray, Karcher foamer (with hose adaptor) and my AB foam lance (I believe we will also have a Gilmore on the day) so if you're not sure what foamer to get you soon will. I'll bring the Festool 150e along as well to see how it compares to the PC and Rotary.
> My Alfa can be used for testing as well.
> 
> I would recommend anyone coming who wishes to work on their car bring some of their own kit such as mitts/buckets/mf cloths etc.
> If anyone wants to try out products/tools please put your requests up here and hopefully someone can help.
> Any donor test cars out there? We will be looking for relatively poor paintwork to show machining and something with really good paintwork to show off the Wax samples etc. Be warned gents this is at your own risk and don't expect a full detail. There will be a fee involved of a packet of Biscuits  .
> 
> All the best
> :wave:


Dont mind my Mini being used to demo a bit of swirl removal, decent paintwork in general but swirly as a mutha!

Looking to buy a PC in the next few weeks anyway so would be good to see what the results will be!

:thumb:


----------



## chrisba

1: Pug_101
2: Scud
3: Mikedov
4: W3LSH
5: Smudge
6: paulm31
7: Brazo
8: RS Adam
9: Peter Richards
10aulhdi
11.chrisba +1 (if thats ok!)


----------



## Glossmax

Nice one Peter :thumb: 

Chrisba, new Mini or old? doesn't matter just new one is likely to have hard paint so a good test of the PC.
Now as for the fee, Plain choc digestive or bourbon biscuits  

Put yourself on the list :thumb: 
Cheers

^^^ too late. Yes Chris everyones welcome.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

george can come to , and do a demo


----------



## Glossmax

peter richards said:


> george can come to , and do a demo


Is that 240V george or have I missed something


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

yep didnt know they did a 110, so if anyone has dirty mats they can have a go .
seats might be a prob as it gets them wet


----------



## Paulm31

my car can be used as a donor car. my roof and boot panesl havent been machined yet after the respray so they can be used for wetsanding and polishing


----------



## Glossmax

peter richards said:


> yep didnt know they did a 110, so if anyone has dirty mats they can have a go .
> seats might be a prob as it gets them wet


Sweet, more toys


----------



## Scud

Knowledge ??????????? Im coming to learn.....lol


----------



## paulhdi

can bring a biltema if anyone wants to have a play?


----------



## Glossmax

Scud said:


> Knowledge ??????????? Im coming to learn.....lol


Who said anything about detailing  
I've seen your showroom threads :thumb:



paulhdi said:


> can bring a biltema if anyone wants to have a play?


All the polishers under one roof  . I came close to getting one of these so I would be interested in it.


----------



## Smudge

Guys,

Really sorry but it looks as if i got to pull out, gutted too. Wife gotta work and cant change her shift and my mother is on holiday so no baby sitter 

Will deffo come to the next

Smudge


----------



## chrisba

Pug_101 said:


> Nice one Peter :thumb:
> 
> Chrisba, new Mini or old? doesn't matter just new one is likely to have hard paint so a good test of the PC.
> Now as for the fee, Plain choc digestive or bourbon biscuits
> 
> Put yourself on the list :thumb:
> Cheers
> 
> ^^^ too late. Yes Chris everyones welcome.


Its a new Mini, and yes the paint is HARD! :wall: :thumb:


----------



## TANNERS

i would like to come if i may


----------



## mikedov

TANNERS said:


> i would like to come if i may


Sounds like another local joining us then :thumb:

Look out for my Leon on the way down, I will be doing about 50mph trying not to get too many bugs over the front, saying that, we can wash when were there :car:


----------



## Huw

Just seen this, if you don't mind a newbie coming & asking loads of questions, some intelligent, some not so I'll be there.

1: Pug_101
2: Scud
3: Mikedov
4: W3LSH
5: Smudge
6: paulm31
7: Brazo
8: RS Adam
9: Peter Richards
10aulhdi
11.chrisba +1 (if thats ok!) 
12. Huw Jorgan + 1


----------



## Glossmax

1: Pug_101
2: Scud
3: Mikedov
4: W3LSH
5: Smudge
6: paulm31
7: Brazo
8: RS Adam
9: Peter Richards
10aulhdi
11.chrisba +1 (if thats ok!) 
12. Huw Jorgan + 1
13. TANNERS
14.

Smudge I'll leave you in the list, Hopefully you can make it.

Everyones welcome just turn up if you wish, you don't need to be on the list it just helps knowing rough numbers coming.
:wave:


----------



## mikedov

Pug, your PM Box is full!


----------



## Glossmax

Ok now.
30 is never enough for me :wall:


----------



## mikedov

Just about packed the Leon for tomorrow! Why is it that it's only at times like this you realise how much stuff you accumulate (Mainly due to this forum!) and that you need it *all* just to clean the car!









And there's still another box to go after the last of my MF's are dry









I hope to god it stays dry tomorrow, there's now way this load will fit in the Fabia


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

lol the back of my van looks like a bombs hit it after yesterdays job .
my washings on the line as well


----------



## Scud

Im just off to wash the motor now but it will be stinking by the time i get to swansea.....bloody white cars....then i will load it up.


----------



## Glossmax

mikedov said:


> Just about packed the Leon for tomorrow! Why is it that it's only at times like this you realise how much stuff you accumulate (Mainly due to this forum!) and that you need it *all* just to clean the car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there's still another box to go after the last of my MF's are dry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to god it stays dry tomorrow, there's now way this load will fit in the Fabia


Got enough stuff there Mike :lol:


----------



## TANNERS

what sort of time are we looking at getting there


----------



## Glossmax

Starting at 10am and finishes whenever really.
Where are you based TANNERS?


----------



## TANNERS

pontypridd
go straight down the m4 is it


----------



## mikedov

Is it worth some of us meeting up, say on one of the M4 services? Just a thought.


----------



## TANNERS

yeah where to


----------



## Scud

Im coming from up the rhondda..... which services would be best ?


----------



## mikedov

Up to you guys, give me a time and a place I’ll be there

What about the one at the end of the Ely link road, junction 33, how does that sound?

Or Sarn Park by Bridgend?


----------



## Scud

J 33 is good for me mike, what time are we looking at


----------



## mikedov

Not sure, what you think? 8:30ish or is that too early?

I just PMed you my number if you need to contact me


----------



## Huw

I'll be joining the M4 at J37 so I'll keep an eye out for a clean convoy, I'll be in a blue or silver 406 Coupe, not sure which one to bring.


----------



## Scud

Got it Mike, see you at 8.30 at j 33, if im running late i will give you a ring to see where you are.Go with the blue Huw better for trying products on.

Pug are you meeting at j37 or going on down ?

Scud


----------



## Glossmax

I've got to drop into Porthcawl on the way down, so guess not.


----------



## mikedov

Scud said:


> Got it Mike, see you at 8.30 at j 33, if im running late i will give you a ring to see where you are.Go with the blue Huw better for trying products on.
> 
> Pug are you meeting at j37 or going on down ?
> 
> Scud


OK, see you at the services :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Can't come sorry


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

paul sent you a pm , wont be able to make it today , i know its late letting you know , somethings cropped up last minute


----------



## wookey

sorry guys won't be able to make today - the missus' car has decide to seize the back caliper (was smoking just a bit when she came back home!)

so will be trying to fix this today now instead


----------



## Paulm31

i was up until midnight repsraying my front bumper and getting it back on the car, so im coming but i dunno abou the early meetin lark, im still in bed!

but i'll be joining from jn29 i think, the car is no no means showworthy, its filthy at the moment. white wheels are currently black!


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

sorry guys its all gone the shape of the pear , paulhdi was coming and i told him first thing this morning to apologise for me , but hes had to turn around due to a family prob .


----------



## Paulm31

well i did plan on coming, until i had a slight problem at jn 37









im glad i renewed my breakdown cover with the insurance last week!


----------



## Scud

A very good day in all i would say guys, nice to have met you all and a BIG thanks to Brazo for travelling down to do the demo's and Pug for arranging it all,also Iain for letting us use the Pitstop which may i add is massive.

After seeing how the rotary is manovered i feel quite happy to attack the motor when i got time.

I got a few pics and vids which i will try to upload later.


----------



## Huw

Nice to meet everyone & cheers to Brazo for showing some of us the light when it comes to the rotary. I think the biggest surprise was how little polish he used on the pad. 

Good day and thanks to Pug for arranging it.


----------



## mikedov

Same feeling here as you guys above :thumb: 

Thanks to Pug for doing the organisation, I have done things like this in the past and I know how hard it can be. Brazo for travelling all this way and the instruction, basically I have learned I have been going about it not in the right way and using WAY too much compound and to Iain for letting us use his facility.

So, what did I learn?
Conditioning the pad, check
Using too much pressure with the PC, check
I need a rotary, (Oh no, not something else!)
I need a PTG (See above!!!!)

Oh, and to learn to stop at red traffic lights, I didn’t, Scud did, and there was I in my own little world thinking, ‘why did he stop back there!’ oops  

Cheers again guys, nice to meet you all

Oh, and yes, I just finished cleaning the Seat again


----------



## Glossmax

Glad we all had a good day.
Big thanks to everyone for coming and taking part.
Brazo I think you opened everyones eyes with your demo which was both informative and and entertaining. Brazo big thanks for making the first SW meet that bit special.
looks like we've got a decent little group down here!
Nice to meet you all gents.
Cheers

P.S. If you've got any ideas for the next meet let me know.


----------



## Huw

mikedov said:


> Oh, and to learn to stop at red traffic lights, I didn't, Scud did, and there was I in my own little world thinking, 'why did he stop back there!' oops
> 
> Oh, and yes, I just finished cleaning the Seat again


I'm so glad I left before you Mike

I've also just finished cleaning a Seat too, unfortuneatly the Mrs has an Alhambra.


----------



## Scud

Huw said:


> I'm so glad I left before you Mike
> 
> I've also just finished cleaning a Seat too, unfortuneatly the Mrs has an Alhambra.


That was on the way there :lol:


----------



## chrisba

Gutted i missed this, poxy fu*%ing family bbq!


----------



## Huw

Scud said:


> That was on the way there :lol:


I know, thats why having learnt of Mikes driving talents. I was keen to leave before him.:lol:


----------



## Glossmax

mikedov said:


> Oh, and to learn to stop at red traffic lights, I didn't, Scud did, and there was I in my own little world thinking, 'why did he stop back there!' oops


Mike I know you hate brake dust, but that's a bit extreme :lol:


----------



## mikedov

Pug_101 said:


> Mike I know you hate brake dust, but that's a bit extreme :lol:


As I said at the time, 'It was green the last time I looked at it, honest officer!' granted that was about a minuet before I went through it 

See, the lengths you go to in order to stop your car getting dirty, as it was I followed Scud all the way down, at least that stopped me getting so many flies over the front of it :speechles (Down there for dancing, up there for thinking :lol: )


----------



## W3LSH

i had planned on coming along to this, but a oil feed to my supercharger had split = no oil to charger = not good.

Got a new one now thats waiting to go on, i'll def keep an eye out for the next one


----------



## Glossmax

A couple of videos of the Rotary in action at the meet.
Quote amazed at the speed the machine is moved at.





Enjoy
:wave:


----------



## paulhdi

looks like a good day was had by all. sorry I missed it guys. Had packed the car up ready, and got as far as tesco, then had a call that mother was on way to prince phillip, so mission was aborted unfortunately.

Paul


----------



## Huw

Some good video there Pug, need to check if any of mine came out.


----------



## Scud

Sorry these have taken a while guys been busy out the garden,but here are mine anyway.....

Pics first.. Brazo at work


Tanner jumping straight into the rotary....


You would think its a race...





I will load the rest tomorrow cos im nackered and going to bed.


----------



## Roman

What product was Brazo using when he was using the rotary?

Nice vids BTW.


----------



## Glossmax

^^^
Megs with the rotary and Menz with the PC.


----------



## Scud

Pug_101 said:


> ^^^
> Megs with the rotary and Menz with the PC.


He was also using the menz with the rotary Pug, IP 3.02 i think, he only put very small amounts, may be wrong tho.


----------



## Brazo

IP first and then onto megs


----------



## Glossmax

^^^
I was mainly refering to my videos, sorry for the confusion. I think just about everything was used on the front wing


----------



## TANNERS

we need to meet again im still   

brazo :thumb: you da man:thumb: 

scud anytime you want a go at matching up the rest ov my car to the highly polished wing 
im only in ponty butt:thumb: :thumb: 

hows the ground work


----------



## Huw

TANNERS said:


> we need to meet again im still
> 
> brazo :thumb: you da man:thumb:
> 
> scud anytime you want a go at matching up the rest ov my car to the highly polished wing
> im only in ponty butt:thumb: :thumb:
> 
> hows the ground work


You mean you haven't finished it?:thumb:


----------



## Scud

Tanner you should of had that done by now......Lol..... groundwork is gradually killing me off fella but nearly ready to drop the hardcore and concrete.


----------



## giarc

When are we due the next one guys?


----------



## Glossmax

Just started a new thread.


----------

